# breads



## lotsoflead

I was looking for irish soda bread today and was distracted be the different breads around the world, they are easy to make without much equipment and would fit in with a SHTF situation.
here is one and there are more on the same page





i thought this one was funny the way they bake it


----------



## BadgeBunny

You know, when I first tried my hand at baking bread a couple of years ago I had no idea the range of flavors out there. I mean really it's just flour, water and yeast (an egg or two if you want to get fancy), right??

Well ... I now have an impressive array of bakery and artisan bread cookbooks. They all have the same recipes but I seem to have a penchant for collecting them. Some of the history lessons in them are nothing short of amazing ... 

It is fascinating how different places of the world all use the same ingredients to such different ends -- and all of them very, very tasty!


----------



## lhalfcent

BadgeBunny, what kind of grains have you tried?
I got some Kamut, a very ancient wheat grain ..very interesting...not a lot of gluten to it but celiacs cant eat it.
also tried Teff which is an ethiopian grain. from wheat I think. interesting flavors to say the least. lol


----------



## BadgeBunny

lhalfcent said:


> BadgeBunny, what kind of grains have you tried?
> I got some Kamut, a very ancient wheat grain ..very interesting...not a lot of gluten to it but celiacs cant eat it.
> also tried Teff which is an ethiopian grain. from wheat I think. interesting flavors to say the least. lol


Just regular old hard red wheat, oat, rice and spelt so far. Trying to come up with a "go to" cookbook for what I have stored. Soooo many recipes ... so little time!!!


----------



## *Andi

BadgeBunny said:


> Soooo many recipes ... so little time!!!


You can say that again! lol


----------



## labouton

*The easiest bread*



*Andi said:


> You can say that again! lol


Bread is the staple of the world in essence but does anyone have a recipe for a bread that does not use yeast or oil? I bring that up if the shtf, and we have to resort to making food over an open fire, then I would think that yeast, oil and eggs would be a thing of the past due to their shelf life.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## Emerald

labouton said:


> Bread is the staple of the world in essence but does anyone have a recipe for a bread that does not use yeast or oil? I bring that up if the shtf, and we have to resort to making food over an open fire, then I would think that yeast, oil and eggs would be a thing of the past due to their shelf life.
> Thanks,
> Al


Well I am sure that they are out there, but I'd have to go and search my books.
But yeast is everywhere and once you learn to capture it you will always have some... but you have to enjoy sourdough.
as for eggs, I have chickens and as long as I take care of them, they will take care of me.. lol But for oils I am gonna go out on a limb here and say that we will probably go on back to the oils that we used to use. Pork fat rendered into lard, beef suet-if you can grow peanuts you could make peanut butter and harvest the oil when it separates. Hope fully since I live in a farming community we will work out a good barter system, cuz then we will have milk/cheese/butter.
I make pita bread, tortillas(both corn and flour) and all kinds of odd stuff...The one thing that I will have problems with is baking powder and baking soda-gotta stock up cuz I think they will be some of the first things to disappear. 
Salt would be more of a problem also, post SHTF salt will become worth more than gold-for pickling and curing meats and fish and even just for seasoning. I just put back a few more pounds of good pickling salt, it has no additives at all which is more important when you pickle and cure stuff.. some of the additives can cause cloudy brines and off flavors in your cured meats.
But salt with iodine might be handy to have also, just for the iodine.


----------



## *Andi

labouton said:


> Bread is the staple of the world in essence but does anyone have a recipe for a bread that does not use yeast or oil? I bring that up if the shtf, and we have to resort to making food over an open fire, then I would think that yeast, oil and eggs would be a thing of the past due to their shelf life.
> Thanks,
> Al


I agree with Emerald ...

I buy yeast by the pound, one pound goes to the freezer the other to the frig. If/when :shtf: and I run low on my yeast, I will also go back to sourdough.

As for oil, my honey oat bread calls for 1 T butter ... We have cows and goats, so I will make my own or use my lard. (from our pigs) You might want to check out some of the threads on canning butter. (very cool :2thumb

Eggs at the hen house or you could look at some of the ways to store eggs long term. (I like the ol way, in oil)

Cooking on a fire ... I have my wood cook stove that can be used in the house (winter) or in the summer kitchen (outside).

Hope this helps ...


----------



## catsraven

Eggs can be pickled, yummy. There are all kinds of ways to get different flavors in bread. If your bored with plain whole wheat. Or is it making it with other grains that your interested in?

Lard is quite tasty in bread, and not hard to render. Yes it will boost the calories but your going to have to have those extra calories when TSHTF.


----------



## goshengirl

catsraven said:


> Lard is quite tasty in bread, and not hard to render. Yes it will boost the calories but your going to have to have those extra calories when TSHTF.


My mom once told me how when she was little (during the depression) if they could get a slice of bread with lard on it, that was such a treat and so delicious.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

I've heard that too. Or better still schmaltz. Often, you just spread a bit like you might butter. Some folks however take a slice off of the lard brick and make a sandwich out of it. Ugh, that's a bit much for me, bleh.


----------



## Emerald

Even tho my grandparents were from Ireland and Germany they loved something that they called Lardon-told me it was fat from the pig that was like bacon with no meat on it. Salt cured and lightly smoked-they would slice pieces off and put them on bread or crackers and then lightly broil it or toasted it in their toaster oven.


----------



## slick

I was looking at buying a 5 gal bucket of flour for long term storage but it does not say what kind of flour it is and I was wondering if you all would not mind taking a guess what it might be since the description does not say eighter.. I wonder if I can make that flat bread with this flour, sorry I am not much of a cook.. Cya Slick

Saratoga Farms White Flour ValueBUCKET


----------



## DJgang

slick said:


> I was looking at buying a 5 gal bucket of flour for long term storage but it does not say what kind of flour it is and I was wondering if you all would not mind taking a guess what it might be since the description does not say eighter.. I wonder if I can make that flat bread with this flour, sorry I am not much of a cook.. Cya Slick
> 
> Saratoga Farms White Flour ValueBUCKET


hi!

I think it is all purpose.
here are ingredients for self rising flour

White Lily® - Products - Enriched Bleached Self-Rising Flour

Compared, I think that is all purpose. No leavening agents in it... No baking powder or salt.
:wave:


----------



## weedygarden

*what kind of sandwiches do you eat?*

My aunt told me that during the Great Depression they had baked bean sandwiches. I wonder if anyone else has heard of this. I hope the day doesn't come when we will be eating bean sandwiches, but if it does, it would be good to know about it for variety.


----------



## lotsoflead

weedygarden said:


> My aunt told me that during the Great Depression they had baked bean sandwiches. I wonder if anyone else has heard of this. I hope the day doesn't come when we will be eating bean sandwiches, but if it does, it would be good to know about it for variety.


I know people who still bring baked bean sandwiches to work and they are only in their 40s.


----------



## catsraven

My mother makes Baked Been sandwiches and she is in her 70s. I never did like them. Although I will eat them.


----------



## Emerald

weedygarden said:


> My aunt told me that during the Great Depression they had baked bean sandwiches. I wonder if anyone else has heard of this. I hope the day doesn't come when we will be eating bean sandwiches, but if it does, it would be good to know about it for variety.


I love bean burittos same same. Just bread(well close lol) and beans and a bit of cheese and onions. 
My hubby loves baked beans on top of mashed potatoes and toast.. Like an open faced bean sammach!


----------



## lhalfcent

I have been challenged in recent months to go gluten free. I have a number of friends and now hubby and my mom who have developed gluten allergies. Not me. I have been blessed with no allergies! so far anyway.
I am convinced that all the processed foods and the way our grains are grown for the most part is GMO's have over time broken down the body's mechanism to digest foods properly. I am also convinced this is why we also have the rise in behavior problems from ADD to autism and more.
Anyways, it took alot of work but i have created some gluten free recipes for breads and for pancakes and even cookies that don't dry out and don't taste like chalk. lol
The one thing that stands out in this is there are many drought resistant ancient grains like sorghum, millet and others and also roots like tapioca, potato starch that can be manipulated to make breads and other items that look and taste normal.
anyone working on this too???


----------



## neldarez

*Andi said:


> I agree with Emerald ...
> 
> I buy yeast by the pound, one pound goes to the freezer the other to the frig. If/when :shtf: and I run low on my yeast, I will also go back to sourdough.
> 
> As for oil, my honey oat bread calls for 1 T butter ... We have cows and goats, so I will make my own or use my lard. (from our pigs) You might want to check out some of the threads on canning butter. (very cool :2thumb
> 
> Eggs at the hen house or you could look at some of the ways to store eggs long term. (I like the ol way, in oil)
> 
> Cooking on a fire ... I have my wood cook stove that can be used in the house (winter) or in the summer kitchen (outside).
> 
> Hope this helps ...


Andi, I only have cooked one type of bread and it's a rapid rise white/wheat bread........your honey oat bread sure sounds good, do you have the recipe shared on here somewhere? I've never used just regular yeast.....I'm sure that is going to make a difference.......... Actually, I've never used oats either!


----------

